# Ejuice suggestions



## Bear_Vapes (29/1/17)

So i prefer vaping more fruity juices than desserts or bakery as most of them did not have that wow flavour. Can you suggest a few of the best fruits or desserts? Also does anyone where i can order ejuice sample boxes.


----------



## therazia (29/1/17)

From my experience Mystic Nectar has some insanely amazing fruit juices. NCV Trinity will always remain my favourite and then I've heard great things about SNLV. Not sure which brand though.


----------



## Andre (29/1/17)

This might help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (30/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> So i prefer vaping more fruity juices than desserts or bakery as most of them did not have that wow flavour. Can you suggest a few of the best fruits or desserts? Also does anyone where i can order ejuice sample boxes.


I 'm absolutely crazy about Cassadagas' canolli line,especially Canolli be nuts.The flavor is intense,they've nailed the creamy canolli taste with a nice pastry exhale.Another one I've really been enjoying is Crunchy Cream Donuts "Frosted Lemon Cream Donut. I tastes exactly as it's name. I never tried pastry juices till a couple of months ago and I don't know if I've done myself a favor or simply created a monster.P. S. I have been hearing great things about Grimm Greens' Loaded,a Frosted donut juice. I can't wait to try it.Bon Appetite!


----------

